# Shoutcast auf rootserver?!



## IIStormII (28. August 2004)

Hallo, ich habe schon gesucht aber nichts gefunden!

Ich würde gerne auf meinen rootserver shoutcast server installieren so das ich von zu hause auf den server sende und alle anderen dann auf den rootserver connecten ^^ ihr wisst schon was ich meine 

Auf dem  Rootserver ist Debian!

Eine Anleitung oder ein guter link wäre nett ^^


Danke


----------



## Thorsten Ball (28. August 2004)

Ich hab ein guten Link: www.google.de 
Geil, oder?

PS: Sorry an die Mods..


----------



## IIStormII (28. August 2004)

haha! Ich sagte doch schon ich habe nix gefunden!


----------



## JohannesR (28. August 2004)

Entweder ist man soweit firm mit Linux, dass man die meisten Programme mit dem typischen Dreisatz installieren kann, oder man sollte keinen Rootserver haben. Google ist schon der richtige Ansatz! Meine erste Googleanfrage brachte mir direkt den passenden Hit!

http://www.linuxforum.com/linux_tutorials/77/1.php

100% ACK Thorsten!


----------



## JohannesR (28. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von IIStormII _
> *haha! Ich sagte doch schon ich habe nix gefunden! *


So einen Unsinn habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gehoert...
Ausserdem solltest du dich an die Netiquette halten, und zwar pronto!


----------



## Thorsten Ball (29. August 2004)

3 einfache Suchwörter. 

Und du findest nichts? Schau mal die Seiten an dritter und fünfter Stelle an.

Es grüßt:
Der kopfschüttelnde Thorsten


----------

